# Quick Sculpts



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all,
Mixed bunch of fairly quick sculpts. Trying some techniques/ideas out, a bit random.
First up, 'HellHorse'.









'DumDumb'

























Strays









Pod A

















Pod B
















It's upside down in pics - it's meant to be like a little pot.

Blades (Dino-Sword/ Spine-Sword)









Rightio, off to do more...:victory:
-Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Olla,
Ok I know these aren't that exciting, but the penguin is one of the first atempts using that putty stuff (baking type). The chicken was meant to be a roost, but it kinda got away.









Unga-Bunga of a troll, but has a groovey spine









Finished Pods. Maybe a tinnie winnie bit here or there might be needed. But if so, they'll be milliput.









And a compile cause I couldn't be arsed doing them all individually lol. That 'Hellhorse' is there (a better spine). I've put one of the pods on that grinning nid thing previously posted - kinda now looks like a nid-mushroom perhaps? There's also a quick frog and some muscley boney creature thing-to-be.









Now I just got some proper greenstuff and procreate, so not sure which direction to go but maddness rest assured. 
Toodles,
-Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy all,
Well I finally got some real greenstuff and procreate and I've been playing around with them to get a feel and practice. I'm undecided which I prefer most of all. Each has it's uses and I'll still be using milliput as well as the baking type for sculpts. 
Anyway, this is the first thing I sculpted with the GS. 








This is a lid from a jar, it got cracked, so it's being covered. Really pleased with the roast chicken and snake.








This chap is getting a face done.








Swords of sorts. Needs mucho work still. 








This is one of those tree people, been reposed and given a tree stump to step offa from:
















Some bases:
















These ones's aren't really sculpts:









What do I think of GS/Procreate? Great stuff, no where near as messy as milliput. Detailling is great. It has a bit of elasticity which is interesting. Don't like waiting for it to set though, takes ages.
So off I go to sculpt more.
-Dusty


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice bases mate.

Two things.

1) You should mass produce the running chicken (which I think is great) as a falling back/fleeing marker. 

2) You are the king of the _odd_.

Sorry I have not commented before, I have been watching though


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers Vash. 
Here's some pics.
















This one needs to have the trim around his hat redone (went a bit too Robin Hood)

























Toodles!
-Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hiya,
Here's a little something.

















And those pods painted up.

















Woodles,
-Dusty


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I like your sculpts, They are very surreal looking in a good way.

The bases are great too.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

These sculpts look really cool! That tree person could pass as a Slanneshi Daemon


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

That penguin looks cool, have some +rep for it (and the rest of the sculpts too)


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers guys, always nice  thanks.

Okie, got something here with googley eyes (just because they're fun!). 









Not sure what's it's suppose to be, your guess is probably better than mine lol.
-Dusty


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Some damn cool work here Dusty, I especially like the bases.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

the bases really are cool man! Dusty your penguin is something I really dig for some reason. I do think that the sculpts of the spines are probably some of the coolest I've seen. You're progressing along very well man, keep at it!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

The googley eyed thing reminds me of a Praying mantis's head:


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers guys, thanks for helping me keep my moral (and sanity) going. 
I'm planning to do a new set of bases (without the GW portion) and get them casted. I have some new ideas for them which hopefully will make them funky.
Mantis - yeh good find, I had alien emu in mind lol.
On to pics....
This was suppose to be a smaller penguin, but turned into a duck last second lol - all because of the beak.









I call this one 'BadBird', he looks grumpy because his feet are pooey.

















And the dreaded chicken. I realized that the previous attempt missed quite a lot of chicken features. Like the penguin, in real life they look a lot different to what I sculpted. That's the trouble on relying on memories filled with cartoons.








Still needs a head. The legs might be a problem as the wire looks a little thick. 
Dammit there will be chicken!
-Dusty


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

perhaps give the chicken a nest to lay in...& have an egg underneath a removable chicken


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

hey dusty...

can you make some sonic weapons for Noise Marines?

guitar, keyboard, or even something thats kitbashed from GW sets


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Good idea Fallen, cheers. As for sonic weapons, well yeah, but this thread is for sculpting really. It would probably take me a little while (lol) to get some designs done and mock-ups built. Would probably be more of a scratch build than kitbash. But I'll have a dig around 

Onto the sculpts. Here are those skulls, moulded/casted and an example of how they would look painted. Also a newer skull (needs cast/painted pic taking).

















Here's some Pumpkin Heads. They're bloody small, like 2-3mm tall. 7 versions (one plain, no face). Already moulded/casting. 

















Ok.....now something serious. It's been bothering me for quite a while.....whatta think?








Lol 
-Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Well here's some painted chicken. They're about 3mm tall and so far the hardest thing to cast.








-Dustman


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all,
Tree stumps, already got a mould and casts for them 








And this figure has sat around for ages. I needed to practice sculptng hands and this chap just so happened to need hands and feet. It's become quite a mess so at some point it might get chopped up and resculpted in places. 








-Dusty


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I feel i should be offended in some way by having seen this thread. I am not, but i should be.
Your like the salvador dali of Heresy online. And i mean that, i went to his exhibit in london and it was amazing. 
Keep being strange +rep


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Dagmire said:


> I feel i should be offended in some way by having seen this thread. I am not, but i should be.
> Your like the salvador dali of Heresy online. And i mean that, i went to his exhibit in london and it was amazing.
> Keep being strange +rep



I have had so much trouble trying to reply to the thread.

It's good work, it's very creative it's Daliesque .

Reading Dagmire's reply turned a little key in the old brainbox.
(The missus and I went up to London for that exhibition it was brilliant to finally see some of Dali's work for real rather than books etc.)

I still love the chicken best DC but the pumpkins are great too.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

Those look amazing.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys,
Cheers for the comments, sorry I haven't posted much lately. Got a couple of sculpts done. Erm...A little bit of greenstuff to finish it off then a firey paintjob.









This one needs a name and maybe a caption.








Hope you enjoy!
-ElDusto


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

It made me laugh


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Dusty's Corner said:


> This one needs a name and maybe a caption.


Stoner.
Ester from Easter Island.
Skip.
Gary Gravel.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy,
Concept sketch and mock up sculpt:








I've lost the head now  woops. I've been trying to sculpt ghoulie type hands, but they keep coming out kinda Eldar (erm...)
This is a quicky for a Alien Pilot Baby, made whilst in the kitchen making dinner one evening.








This one is more of a full figure (hopefully). It's about 8cm tall. Not sure whether to chop off the arms or what. ATM it's mostly leg work.








'Ahhh it's got me!' Just a hand lol.








And a bust:








-Dusty


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Brilliant work, I love the bust (a common phrase we 14 year olds are heard saying but I swear my intentions are pure :biggrin. Would you consider doing a tutorial on making faces? At the moment they are the weakest part of my sculpting.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks, I'm working on getting a tutorial done. Might be several tuts as there's several ways to do it. 
I got some more Bakeheads on the go.








And a frog....ribbit (was gonna be a yellow + black poison frog but couldn't nail the paint pattern).


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Some great looking random sculpts here Dusty 
I've been to Dali's house in northern Spain and this definitely reminded me of it, so keep it up mate.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers mate!
I got Piggies 


















































>ekk ekk<


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all,
There's lots of things going on that I need to get round to pic'ing and tut'ing. I haven't forgotten the tutorials. It's just trying to get coherent step-by-step pics is tricky. But a little tip on how I did some (like the skulls below) is to
use a small flat piece of metal to work on. Sculpt on a tinnie blob of baking putty, bake it, then trim it down to an even smaller bit. Now you can start adding more putty and sculpting a skull/face. The little pre-baked bit is to help stop what you're sculpting slide about. Once your done, bake again. Then remove it from the metal backing and add some putty to the back, bake again. Then add wire armature (avoiding seam, and thus splitting front from back).

So here are my new skulls (more are on the way). A bit of a mixture of sizes.









- Cheers


----------



## DocB (Sep 24, 2011)

these are awesome man!!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all 
Sorry it's been ages, but her comes the updates:

Some quick pics showing the previous skulls in their orginal baked form.
























These 2 are new. Held by a crocodile clip filled with putty to avoid the teeth leaving marks. The other one is sitting in a metal rack I use to bake (using an oven tray as well). More on the rack later.








This is...erm...trying to get rid of old glittlery putty. I dunno, a duck skull? Anyway, glittler is a bad idea. I do not know why I bought putty with glittler in it. So in order to get rid of it, it's been slowly mixed into other putties. So you might notice bits of glittler in sculpts 








This skulls has some normal greenstuff added to do finer details. It's currently in a process to get the eye sockets symmetrical. The last skull, has no eye sockets. It's more of a blank head for things with grins :biggrin: It's actually burnt in the top-right corner. The wire armature is quite long so when it was baking, it was quite high up off the oven tray which meant it was exposed to higher temperatures - Lesson learned. There's a better example with one of the torsos to come.

















oki, Heads needs bodies, so next update will have torsos!
Cheers,
Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Male Torso. This is the burnt example woops!

































Armour Torso

























Fatso Torso

























Heads again
Fixed the beard a little and gave some ears. Quick paint job to give idea.

















Granny. Sorry about the hairs.









Dyer - needs ears.









AlienElf. Had to dig out the nose and resculpt an extra nostil. Ears were a PINA.









































I used the lion face on the shields for the Mantic Games dwarfs.








Woodles,
ElDusto


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey all,
I've been slowly moving over to a newer camera, yeehaw.

This critter, erm..dunno. But it's being hacked up and resculpted to give better features and some kind of arms are being done.









Castle from chess. I want to mould this, but I've no idea how it'll come out, fingers crossed.

























Torsos
Generally working on stomach and sides. Necks & collar bones are being tricky but I'm making adjustments. Been doing lots of studying. Trying to get proportions right, that's when you realise what you've sculpted is way off lol.


















This one is a bit smaller than the previous but much more defined. The back is a mess (same as previous). Also moving over to grey colour clay to help see things better (basically mixing in black sculpey).
















It could do with a bit of sanding before doing some more bulking out.

Lady, kinda Pin-up style  But really the general size is too small, the model that is 
















Needs quite a bit of work around the tummy, under the ribcage and hips going round towards the bum. Locating the belly button was a mystery for a while (don't always rely on reference material, especially if from artwork and not real-life - damn comics). Her belly button is far too low.

Not too sure whether to continue with these torsos or start yet more. You tend to notice mistakes later on and sometimes going back trying to bulk it out starts to get the proportions way off. The model can become monterous and just too awkward to work with anymore. But it's not all bad news because although yeh it's off, you realise where you've gone wrong and where to make adjustments. It also means that you're making progress and refining your eye for detail becoming more observant. And actually the simple act of posting pics has made me see yet more things I need to sort out. So WIP's pics can in some ways help you access your own progress better than holding it in your hand. For example comparing left and right sides is easier on screen than by rotating it 180 degrees back and forth trying to compare in your hand.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Amazing stuff Dusty, wish I had the patience or talent to sculpt like that.

As far as the backs go, the first torso and the female torso I'd say look the best. Not sure how you've come along on the middle, but it seems like the muscles are located in odd places. Then again, I can't imagine you'd want to study pictures of ripped guys with their shirts off too much haha.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Agree on Boc's sentiments there Dusty. Some awesome stuff still coming off your workbench. Scale wise how big are those torsos?




Boc said:


> Then again, I can't imagine you'd want to study pictures of ripped guys with their shirts off too much haha.


Well he could but not sure what his missus would think if she walked in while he was doing it...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That is amazing stuff mate, way better than anything I could do with my sausage fingers! 

Rev


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank guys, I'm glad people are pleased with the progress. I’ll get some pics with scale at some point, they’re all a bit smaller than space marine torsos. 

Thought I'd try to share some more insight:

*Patience*
These are in no way my first attempt! A bit here, and a bit there might take some time (and many bakes), but you can keep a steady pace, review, and make adjusts before going too far and then realising things are way off. I find studying each area bit by bit, muscle by muscle is the best way to understand anatomy. It's no good just studying one muscle. You could copy a pose to get the right muscle 'expression' but you limit yourself to that same pose.
The most important part is not the tools or skill but the mindset and approach (as hippy as it sounds). If you are determined, you will see it through! Patience becomes irrelevant, it’s just a matter of time. And if it takes time to achieve things, then so be it, it is time worth spending rather than wasting energy becoming frustrated. With confidence and practice, speed will pick up and things will become easier to do. You can then move onto other areas and make progress. Keep at it and keep practicing even on bad days. When it becomes second nature, you will not be so distracted with dismay and your mind can relax more on the job at hand.
*
Reference*
lol erm...ripped men, ripped women, still shots and a big mirror. I watch a lot of wrestling and quite a bit of bodybuilding. As rehearsed as it can be, it is a vivid source of material. Not only for anatomy, but things like costumes, sets, props, promos, belts/trophies, styles and marketing. Comics are great for styling, capturing the moment and getting expressions, but they're not good for accuracy. They tend to emphasize things which can be good and bad. Taking still shots of film segments is great for study as well. Doing this can really show how things are working, how they move, and get a 3D-sense of structures in action.
Mirror & people are ‘real-life’ sources. I’m not a big muscley guy, but I am skinny like a skeleton, very boney. When studying anatomy and then referring it to my own body, the understanding becomes a bit more hardwired.
The missus doesn’t mind me analyzing things around me, but she gets freaked out easily, so I look forward to doing rancid-zombie-bug-sculpts!
Books! - I have a few. It's worth having a good few and not rely onjust one. Look towards medical diagrams and educational toys.

*So where I’m at with the study?*
Muscles are funny; they change shape, interact with other muscles, create form and give bodies a sense of lifestyle (having lived a life of labour for example). 
The problem I’m finding now with the backs is that the muscles are over laying. When arms move out and upwards, the shoulder blades move out quite some distance, creating new angles and makes the muscles ‘pop’ as well as stretch. I believe my understanding will improve if I go further to the core and study the bones more (as they carry the muscle). It’s a bit of a back-and-forth process in order to gain an overall understanding of the body. I’m trying to isolate the muscle groups and work out how they configure with each other, we'll get there!
Remember; with determination, it’s just a matter of time.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Dusty's Corner said:


> Muscles are funny; they change shape, interact with other muscles, create form and give bodies a sense of lifestyle (having lived a life of labour for example).
> The problem I’m finding now with the backs is that the muscles are over laying. When arms move out and upwards, the shoulder blades move out quite some distance, creating new angles and makes the muscles ‘pop’ as well as stretch. I believe my understanding will improve if I go further to the core and study the bones more (as they carry the muscle). It’s a bit of a back-and-forth process in order to gain an overall understanding of the body. I’m trying to isolate the muscle groups and work out how they configure with each other, we'll get there!
> Remember; with determination, it’s just a matter of time.


I hadn't even thought of that, though it's pretty obvious now that I do. Do you have set poses in mind for once you put the arms on?


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys,
Many thanks 
I took an opportunity to have a ickle break from the sculpt/study and take some time off to blink. Sorry for the absence (quite a lot of trival nonsense has been going on).But I'm back on it again, sculpting bums now lol. But what's more scary is working your way under the bum towards the groin between the legs! ekk!

This time round, we're focusing on the backs and neck. I've noticed that in general the necks before were sunk back too far. Really it joins to the collar bones and joins the contour of the body. What I had before joined roughly where the spine would pop through.

Poses - As the torsos are very static. Possible poses are walking/striding, standing. It's not really shaped for things like having arms up or twisting. But I'm hoping that once casted, I can hack them up and reposition for resculpts.

For an idea of scale - some bits have been blue-tac'd on.

It's like the Usual Suspects
































Some sort of robot
















Hip

















Piglingz
Not sure what people think of these, but I've started to do accessories like a blindfold for shot-the-pig. There's an example of a keychain & bopper. The square base is 20x20mm and is also detailed on the underside. The cast comes with a guinea pig too!









































*Skulls*
After studying torsos for a bit, I went back to reapply what I learnt to some new skulls. Areas of particular attention are the bridge of the nose and how the cheek bones connect down to the mouth and also going for more realism.

Skull A
The front of the mouth had to chopped flat to get rid of the beakiness.
















Skull B
Looking at it now, the nose needs doing.
















Skull C
Might be a bit on the big size.
















Skull D
Pretty big (as big as a torso). I want/need to put in the squiggley lines to seperate the actual different bones that make a skull.
















Skull E
This one has a bit of a tutorial [Link: Skull Tut & Sculpt Tools]


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

New set of 10 skulls ready 










When testing my mould/cast stock (been sitting in loft for months), I used this sculpt. Came out ok, gloop is good!








Here's a few pics of it being made:


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Gwah,
I've been working on doing an anatomically correct skull. It's larger than my previous skulls.




Attack of the skulls!

:victory:


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm back! And I've gone back to "quick" sculpts. Just mucking around trying not to put too much effort into it and just sculpt.
Robocop. I'll do a more seriously one next time. Boo to the new film!


Bender needs hands and maybe a new head.

I might paint this bopping spaceman.


Batman and TMNT head - these are a bit on the small size.




Raw'r


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

So here is some of what I've been up to while lurking...

Skull open mouth
Lots of dremelling and scalpel work. Took 2 skulls and also tweaked the anatomy slightly. Even managed to do a snap fit which I had no idea if it would work until both parts were casted. So the jaw can actually flap about now. 


I love how it fits on my blood glucose meter. Kinda creeps me out feeding the skull blood.


Brain
Done mainly with a sewing needle. Now I need to refine the anatomy on this. Weren't expecting to study organ anatomy, but there yah go.


Anatomy man
After reviewing and further study I can see there's plenty of things that aren't quite right. But I'm pleased I've managed to get a full figure in proportion. I was going to use the torso as a blank, but I realize now it's better to just learn how to sculpt quick. otherwise future sculpts will inherently look the same.



Spaceman Bop
Thought I'd try and be clever with the picture and use a space photos as a backdrop  Also gave him a base


Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry it's been ages, 
Bender got updated. Looks a lot better than before. The arms and fingers snapped, so had to be pinned.


Did Bomberman as part of a experiment. I wanted to see just how thin I could cast without things snapping. Good news is that I'm able to cast the whole figure, however as the limbs are so thin, the resin snaps too easily. So I haven't done a painted version as the model would be too fragile.


Following what I learnt from bomberman, I then decided to do simple zombies using a chucky design. I kept it 'clean' so that it can be converted later. I'm selling these if anyone is interested. Currently I'm working on additional parts and accessories.


Even zombies want a hug!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Working on something a bit more realistic.

Not sure about the eyes, ears are tricky, gettting things at the right angles, symmetry etc is also difficult. I realise this won't be completely accurate. But using calipers/tools etc, I'm bringing it closer.
The nose pisses me off, it's making me indecisive about which eye to go for. And it gets in the way of lining up the mouth/chin with the eyes.
Eyebrows got trimmed (after actually looking at some pictures). It also guides the eyebags as they're both formed from the skulls's eyesocket.
Ears have been added, they seem a bit small. I don't want to add too much at this point. Really I want to do these last as they get squished from handling.
I've scored in some hair (hairline) to help judge the overall size/shape of head. It also helps make sure the ears line up with the hairline.

Does it look like anyone you know? Take a guess! It has been modelled from a movie/martial arts star. If people guess it I'll be amazed (means I must be doing something right)!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry about camera quailty/lighting/angle of shot etc - can't be bothered setting up photo booth
Still wip, taking far too long nit-picking...but looking better.
Not sure what else to say....had to basically rework the face. The eyes and nose are the biggest fuss. The ears seem far too small and way back. There's a bit too much mass to this head and working on the neck makes it seem even more beefy. On the whole I'm still pleased with how it's coming along. I just want to be 80-90% satisifed before baking it! 100% would be saying I thought it was perfect. I'm probably about only 50% so far...I dunno, I'm waffling...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Dusty's Corner said:


> Sorry about camera quailty/lighting/angle of shot etc - can't be bothered setting up photo booth
> Still wip, taking far too long nit-picking...but looking better.
> Not sure what else to say....had to basically rework the face. The eyes and nose are the biggest fuss. The ears seem far too small and way back. There's a bit too much mass to this head and working on the neck makes it seem even more beefy. On the whole I'm still pleased with how it's coming along. I just want to be 80-90% satisifed before baking it! 100% would be saying I thought it was perfect. I'm probably about only 50% so far...I dunno, I'm waffling...


 He's looking good. I'll be honest i'm not sure who you're basing him on, martial arts isnt really my genre, but he has the look of a hard bitten film noir private eye going on. I can totally see him sitting at a bar, sipping bourben and thinking about the troubles that the last dame to walk through his door is giving him.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm embarrassed to say; Steven Seagal lol. If you go on google and do a search you'll see he's aged somewhat. I quickly threw together this image below to help out.

He has indeed been in a few bars and many a times he's played a cop of some kind! Have some Rep for playing the guess-who game Grim! 
So I've gone for the modern era look whilst trying to keep his menacing frown. I dunno, might be a stretch of the imagination!

I've got another head I'm working on for a second chance at playing guess-who :wink:


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Dusty's Corner said:


> I'm embarrassed to say; Steven Seagal lol. If you go on google and do a search you'll see he's aged somewhat. I quickly threw together this image below to help out.
> 
> He has indeed been in a few bars and many a times he's played a cop of some kind! Have some Rep for playing the guess-who game Grim!
> So I've gone for the modern era look whilst trying to keep his menacing frown. I dunno, might be a stretch of the imagination!
> ...


Damn, i can see it now, especially compared to the first image in from the top left. I think i was hindered from only having seen him in under siege, and he was a lot younger then with no eye bags.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

phew...I'm glad there's resemblance! I watched Exit Wounds the other day which I think is about the era I'm going for. Anyway, still working on refining the features and adding hair. 

But for now on to round 2 of Guess-who:




At this stage if I'm honest, he looks like a bunch of older celebs, maybe that dude from the Rock (Ed Harris) but it's not him. Hopefully the deep crease running up the cheek pretty much to the eye gives a clue.
:grin:


----------



## DelvarusThePitFighter (Aug 31, 2015)

What medium are you using to sculpt these? Is it just clay or something else?


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Super Sculpey mixed with Super Sculpey-Firm. Not too sure on the ratio, maybe a bit more Sculpey-Firm than plain Sculpey which is why it's more grey than translucent. In previous sculpts, I've added Fimo black to make the overall clay darker.
The other thing with these sculpts is that I've tried to keep them warm so that it's easier/softer to work with over a duration of time. In the past before I've found leaving sculpey for a while can sometimes dry out, making it seem like it's been baked (but not). If you try to work it, things start to become crumbly. So with these sculpts, even before applying the sculpt tool, I warm it up a bit by rubbing it on my fingers and not being afraid to hold the actual sculpt betwen my fingers to help keep things warm. Rubbing the tool also checks if it's smooth or if it's had any dings since you've used it last or if somethings stuck to it.
I also have a blob of clay next to the sculpts which I draw upon if I need to add bits. Every so often I'll remix that blob to bring it back to life. Again it's just making things more malleable, softer, and adding warmth before applying to the sculpture. We're talking body warmth here, not under a lamp or other heating device.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

I've baked the other 2 heads.....meanwhile I started something a bit less strict. Not caring so much about making things accurately look like something else has made this go a bit quicker than the other 2.





As you can see, it's basic roughing in. Not sure how elaborate to make the back of the head. He's looking a bit like he belongs in the comic universe so I've nicknamed this one MegabyteBill (makes labelling files easier). And he just looks like a villian 
Watcha think?


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

So it's been a while......




And here it is casted & painted. Camera/Lighting seems to have added a slight yellow.


----------

